# How to make a stainless steel rod slingshot - a tutorial



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*File Name*: How to make a stainless steel rod slingshot - a tutorial

*File Submitter*: Pebble Shooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 20 Dec 2018

*File Category*: Slingshots

Hello everybody,

This tutorial document (PDF) shows you how to make both a *full size and a small size steel rod slingshot* using 8 mm (0.31 inch) and 6 mm (0.23 inch) diameter stainless steel rod (recommended) with the help of a rod bender available on the market (link below). Alternatively, you can of course use regular carbon steel or aluminum rod for this project.

Also included are instructions on how to make small beech wood blocks with fluted sides ("attachment blocks") that are inserted between the fork loops of metal rod slingshots to enable the efficient use of flat bands via wrap & tuck, and instructions on how to make an ergonomic beech wood (or other hardwood) grip with fluted sides that can be inserted in the grip section of steel rod slingshot to greatly improve holding comfort and shooting consistency.

This PDF file contains low resolution sketches and photographs with detailed step-by-step instructions.

There is also a *tutorial video* that backs up this written version: *https://youtu.be/OZHQj9nu1XU*

*NB - please note that the key tool needed for this project is a rod bender,* be it a homemade version or one that is available on the market. My tutorial is based on the use of the "*mighty rod bender*" sold by BAC Industries (USA) for *USD 45* (2018 prices), as shown on page 2 of the tutorial document.

http://www.bacindustries.com/product3-bending-forming-tools-rod-mighty.php

Whatever rod bender system you use, you will need a horizontal separation of 25 mm (1 inch) between the large and small rod bender pins, and dies of 13 mm (0.51 inch), 19 mm (0.74 inch), and 38 mm (1.49 inch) respectively - or corresponding bending pin separations on your specific bending platform. 

I would recommend using dies to achieve rod bends without breakages or marks linked to friction between the metal rod and the rod bending pins used: dies rotate as you proceed with bending, which produces better results.

_Other accessories and tools needed include:_

- A sturdy and solidly installed vice (bending forces involved).
- Wood blocks to be placed on the steel vice clamps (prevents dents on the metal rods and wood parts).
- A medium sized clamp.
- A metal saw.
- A wood saw.
- Metal and wood files, flat and round shaped.
- 180 and 320 grit sandpaper.
- A protractor and a pencil.
- A measuring ruler
- Protective working gloves
- Safety glasses (metal bending process).

Your feedback will be much appreciated.

Pebble Shooter

Click here to download this file


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This video was amazing One of the most informative videos I’ve seen. Thank you for sharing


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## Fasty (Feb 5, 2013)

Great tutorial, nice result, thanks for sharing. Wirklich gut!


----------

